# spraying pre cat with HVLP



## chrs_666 (30 Apr 2011)

I am spraying a wardrobe for a customer with a Morrells white pre cat lacquer using a Fuji Q 4 i have been i touch with both Morrells Technical and Fuji for advice on thinning the product and gun setup both have different opinions on this Morrells recommend a 1.8mm setup and thinning the product between 5 and 10% i have tried this with unsatisfactory results Fuji recommend a 1.4mm setup and thinning approximately 20% i have tried this this morning with better results does anyone have any better advice than this?


----------



## Anonymous (30 Apr 2011)

Chris

I use a 1.5mm needle for my lacquer which always works a treat, I don't thin it at all. 

I am using an earlex hv5000

I have just had an order for 80 table tops for nando's after providing a sample using this method.


----------



## mailee (30 Apr 2011)

Same here, I use a 1.5mm tip and don't thin at all. I am using a gravity fed LVHP gun and compressor.


----------



## chrs_666 (30 Apr 2011)

Thanks for advice Mark will give that a try in the morning.


----------



## chrs_666 (1 May 2011)

Tried again this morning with no thinning with a 1.4mm setup unsatisfactory results then tried again thinning 5% with better results still not perfect but a lot better any other tips welcome


----------



## Anonymous (1 May 2011)

just out of interest whats your method?


----------



## chrs_666 (1 May 2011)

I Spray first primer coat then once dry I spray a second primer coat rub down dry with 320 grit paper this method I have found is giving a good seal to the edges of of the MDF. I then blow off and tack. I apply the first top coat and once dry I rub down with a 600 grit paper with a spray of water clean blow off and tack again and final coat. not had any experiance with spraying. just what i have read online. is this along the right lines?


----------



## Anonymous (1 May 2011)

i always spray a mist coat which is a very thin layer i then de nib that, then my second coat of primer i do the edges first then the face, dry then de nib, a second coat, dry and de nib, then pigmented lacquer same as before but i run the spray both ways up down, left right, then the top coat, but this for me is a very fine layer. when dry i wipe off with meths.

I am sure others have their methods, but this works very well for me.


----------



## chrs_666 (1 May 2011)

Mark i will try your method in the next few days i didnt even know about de-nibbing ive just googled it .What is the purpose of wiping with meths after ?


Chris


----------



## Anonymous (1 May 2011)

it cleans it better than water.

my method works for me plus it was the way i was taught.


----------



## mailee (1 May 2011)

I always find a mist coat or (dustcoat) as it's called in the trade is best as it helps hold the fresh wet paint to cling. I don't however de nib this like mark but follow this with the first full coat. This is for the primer and the topcoats, just a quick coat with the gun set as to spray a full coat but 'waved' quickly over the surface. I then give two full coats of primer without any de nibbing. Once this is dry and hard then rub down with 600 Wet n Dry. Now another dust coat of the finish and then straight on with two full coats of finish. When this is dry and hard (usually next day) wet flat with 800 or above and polish the finish. I never spray one way then another with solid colours (I do on metallics) And I try to always spray horizontally if possible and from the far side work towards myself to avoid catching the finish with the air line. (done this in the past and learned my lesson) If spraying a vertical surface work from top to bottom in horizontal passes as it is a natural way to make a pass. I also always use a gravity fed gun for the balance and ease of use over a siphon feed. (I find the large pot gets in the way) This is by no means a bible on spraying and not everyone uses this method but it is how I have been taught and it works for me. Only other advice I can give is practice, practice, practice. HTH. :wink:


----------



## chrs_666 (1 May 2011)

Thank you for your advice Mark much appreciated


----------



## chrs_666 (1 May 2011)

mailee":plw2zcjv said:


> I always find a mist coat or (dustcoat) as it's called in the trade is best as it helps hold the fresh wet paint to cling. I don't however de nib this like mark but follow this with the first full coat. This is for the primer and the topcoats, just a quick coat with the gun set as to spray a full coat but 'waved' quickly over the surface. I then give two full coats of primer without any de nibbing. Once this is dry and hard then rub down with 600 Wet n Dry. Now another dust coat of the finish and then straight on with two full coats of finish. When this is dry and hard (usually next day) wet flat with 800 or above and polish the finish. I never spray one way then another with solid colours (I do on metallics) And I try to always spray horizontally if possible and from the far side work towards myself to avoid catching the finish with the air line. (done this in the past and learned my lesson) If spraying a vertical surface work from top to bottom in horizontal passes as it is a natural way to make a pass. I also always use a gravity fed gun for the balance and ease of use over a siphon feed. (I find the large pot gets in the way) This is by no means a bible on spraying and not everyone uses this method but it is how I have been taught and it works for me. Only other advice I can give is practice, practice, practice. HTH. :wink:




Thanks for the advice i will try this method also and post results in a few days


----------



## Anonymous (1 May 2011)

to be honest i would prefer a gravity fed gun, but i use the siphon pot that came with my system.

i've never known it to be called a dust coat, must be a regional variation?


----------



## mailee (1 May 2011)

I think you may be correct in a 'Dust coat' being a regional variation Mark, one of the sikkens reps called it a tack coat when we met him.


----------



## chrs_666 (17 May 2011)

Been off my wardrobe spraying job for a couple of weeks but back on it today it looks fantastic now its finished only three more wardrobes to make and spray now buisy buisy


----------

